# HTML Tags filtern



## adrenalin (2. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es in Java Standardfunktionen um HTML-Tags zu filtern? Um HTML-Eingaben in textfeldern etc. zu verhindern.

Mfg


----------



## foobar (2. Jul 2006)

In Textfeldern kannst du ein entsprechendes Document implementieren, welches nur bestimmte Zeichen zulässt. Benutz mal die Suche.


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Jul 2006)

Das Verhindern der Eingabe ist doch recht umständlich.

Ich löse es so, daß ich zwar erlaube alles einzugeben, den Text 
vor der Weiterverarbeitung jedoch in HTML kodiere, also 

"<" ==> &
">" ==> &
"&" ==> &

Damit dürfte alles entschärft sein   
und die Eingaben sind dann in z.B. einem Gästebuch wieder sichtbar.

Edit: Huuch!  :shock: 

Jetzt wurde mein Code selbst gefiltert   
Also
"<" ==> & lt;
">" ==> & gt;
"&" ==> & amp;


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Jul 2006)

```
public static String htmlFilter(String input) {
		StringBuffer filtered = new StringBuffer(input.length());
		char c;
		
		for (int i = 0; i < input.length(); i++) {
			c = input.charAt(i);
			if ( c == '<') {
				filtered.append("&");
			} else if (c == '>') {
				filtered.append("&");
			} else if (c == '"') {
				filtered.append("&");
			} else if (c == '&') {
				filtered.append("&");
			} else {
				filtered.append(c);
			}
		}
		return filtered.toString();
	}
```

öhm der zeigt das nich an, musst die & durch des was oben steht ersetzen. (paar mehr...)


----------



## adrenalin (6. Jul 2006)

boa bin ich blöd  Da hätt ich ja auch mal drauf kommen können

Thx a lot


----------

